

Affordable Injection Molding Transforms Tinkerers Into Tycoons - replicatorblog
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/01/protomold/?pid=1799&viewall=true

======
retroafroman
I think this service (and the associated milling service) is much closer to
what a product designer needs in moving their idea from paper to production
than any current 3D printer on the market. I'm surprised this is the first
time I've heard about it.

